# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Mobile World Congress (MWC), Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain

## Airicist

mwcbarcelona.com

youtube.com/gsma

facebook.com/mobileworldcongress

twitter.com/MWCHub

linkedin.com/showcase/mwcbarcelona

linkedin.com/groups/1180367

instagram.com/gsmaonline

Mobile World Congress on Wikipedia

February 28 - March 3, 2022, Barcelona, Spain

June 28 - July 1, 2021, Barcelona, Spain

February 25-28, 2019, Barcelona, Spain

February 26 - March 1, 2018, Barcelona, Spain

February 27 - March 2, 2017, Barcelona, Spain

----------


## Airicist

MWC 2014: Vuzix creates Glass-like gadget for industrial use 

 Published on Feb 24, 2014




> The M100 smart glasses from Vuzix run Anrdoid and installed applications versus ones from the cloud like Google Glass. Follow reporter Nick Barber on Twitter @nickjb

----------


## Airicist

Article "The world’s biggest phone show has been canceled due to coronavirus concerns"
MWC 2020 is no more

by Tom Warren
February 12, 2020

----------

